# Smith Session light mount?



## pcbliss (Jun 5, 2011)

I just acquired a Smith Session helmet. On the website it lists "Camera and light mount compatible" as a feature. I can't find any information on how to mount a light on it and I'm not getting an answer back from Smith. Anybody know?


----------



## austink26 (Jun 24, 2019)

You need to buy the mount kit. https://www.smithoptics.com/en_US/helmets/FOREFRONT-MOUNT-KIT.html

Pretty sure it is for all helmets and not just the forefront

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## major go (Sep 22, 2020)

austink26 said:


> You need to buy the mount kit. Forefront 2 Camera/Light Mount
> 
> Pretty sure it is for all helmets and not just the forefront
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any chance anyone has tried this mount with a session?


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

Problem is, I can't find them in stock anywhere.


----------



## major go (Sep 22, 2020)

Well, do keep us updated on what you find out! For now, I've ordered a velcro-strap NiteRider/GoPro mount for.my Smith Session helmet.


----------

